# Cubby's New Horse, Jasmine



## rockin r (Sep 25, 2011)

Art and I fostered her a few years ago. She came back to us a few months ago. We decided to adopt her for Cubby. By Spring he will be to big for Ziggi. Jasmine is a good match for him to go to the next level....


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh what a sweet looking little mare - just the perfect pair for young Cubby.






Lovely pictures - Cubby certainly has grown since the last pics of him - and little Jasmine is a lucky girl to have found her way back into your caring hands.





Can we please have regular updates of their progress together?


----------



## chandab (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah for Cubby and Jasmine, they look so cute together.


----------



## Farina (Sep 26, 2011)

They both look great! Love his outfit!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh that 5th picture is priceless



I love Cubby's little hand/finger tucked in that big ole' belt buckle. Hes such a handsome cowboy and Jasmine is darling....how wonderful that you were able to get Jasmine back too. Praying for happy trails ahead for all of you!!


----------



## little lady (Sep 26, 2011)

Priceless!!!


----------



## REO (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm glad you were able to go to the sale and get a saddle & bridle. Looks good! That lil cowboy is growing up SO fast!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 26, 2011)

Great picture so cute 



 shes lucky to have you back


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 4, 2011)

Those are some wonderful photos and awesome memories! Congrats to all of you on becoming a family together!


----------



## MBennettp (Oct 7, 2011)

I am so glad you decided to adopt Jasmine, she is one lucky little mare. She and Cubby will be a good match for years to come.

I'll bet Jasmine was glad to get back to your place too! She is a sweet natured mare and deserves a good life.

Cubby is adorable


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 7, 2011)

Awww, look at that lil' cowpoke! Darling pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

